#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [繪圖] 精美老虎畫作

## Kovu

很不錯的畫作 大家欣賞下
轉貼自百度貓科猛獸版

----------


## 快樂狼人

哇0.0!!好難想像是用畫的呢^^好真實喔~

很棒的圖!!

----------


## 狼王白牙

畫得幾乎跟照片一樣，絕對可以用 *精美* 兩個字來形容，這個畫家一定是練了好久

百度貼吧大部份的內容都是轉自其他地方

那麼這些作品又是哪個有名的畫家所創作呢？

如果他也畫狼的話就想要跟他買了  :Smile:

----------


## 狼幼仔

好像呀
就是用畫的才能達到照片不能達到的水準阿
超級喜歡

----------


## Silarce

畫的真的很棒呢
很想知道畫者是誰
不過在百度這種大陸網站就不奢求了= =

堤外話.....白牙老大最近是不是經常在換頭像阿?= =

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

畫的真生動!! 把眼睛動作畫的跟真實情形相近!利害的畫家!
ps:那雙大眼睛配臉神真是超可愛的(第三張圖)

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

如果不看背景只看圖中這隻老虎的話還真的會讓人以為是用相機拍的，我只能用栩栩如生來形容這些圖畫，太逼真了

----------


## 幻滅之犬

太利害了@@
根本不像是畫的 比較像是相機拍出來的

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

實在畫得太好了！那比較像照片！
無論眼睛、毛髮、斑紋等都畫得非常細致，而且每張都很生動，輪廓分明！
充份展現了老虎的特徵！
我想要畫這些一定要常常看到老虎吧！
我就算再練個一百年也不可以畫成這樣！

----------


## 隼

好像活生生貼在畫上一般～
真的好棒喔！
好想摸．．．．．．．
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
要像這樣這樣畫
一定要對老虎很了解
加上好幾年的時間！
如果要找老虎擺姿勢
那比登天還難吧．．．．．
－－－－－題外話－－－－－－－－－
老虎和獅子一樣可以在小時後養到大嗎？

----------


## 小V狼

:Very Happy:  畫的太好了
簡直就是神!

小v狼認為應該會參考老虎的圖片來畫
才有可能這麼精細???

要不然也可以在老虎面前寫生(笑)
(謎之音:小v狼是瘋狼...)

----------


## 龍龍

哇~~~ 有好多幾幅 機乎都是用油畫  畫的
天啊! 想不到油畫可以畫畫成這樣[驚訝]!
漂亮 帥 美 生動 抱抱 摸摸 ,.....無法形容 等行為 
因為還有很多   [打飛]  XD
龍龍畫油畫不擅長畫毛毛的樣子!
我也去畫畫看[想~~~~跑!]

----------


## 狼狗傑

媽媽咪呀......簡直是學院派的極致啊！

經過了印象派+抽象派+野獸派的狂風之後，竟然還有畫家努力堅持著寫實路線......﹝感動......好可愛的老虎呀......﹞

----------


## 風之殤

你不要在騙我了

這明明是照片阿

厚   你這樣不行喔

(迷:人家真的用畫的啦)

喔喔  是這樣嗎?

好啦    不過說真的 

這到底是誰畫的阿

真的好逼真喔

----------


## 鵺影

眼神畫得非常的傳神！！

不過大部份還是看得出是畫作，
除了第三、五、十二 這三張，
這三張乍看之下真得會當成是照片，
畫功真的是太厲害了...@@！

----------

